# Looking for work at home as biller/collector/coder



## BMICHAUN (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandi Tilley,CPC
4315 W. 182nd Street #331
Torrance, CA 90504
310-946-1978
bmichaun@aol.com
Objective
I'm a highly motivated individual looking for a results-oriented company that seeks an ambitious and career conscious person with acquired skills and education that can be utilized toward continued growth and advancement. 

Work Experience
Cedars Sinai Medical Center 				Torrance, CA
Medical Analyst (2005-Present)
		•	Promoted to Biller Three position to take on more responsibility 
		•	Responsible for collections of monies for over 30 E.R. Physician Billing
		•	Specializing in Capitated Contracts (CSHA, MGB)
		•	Achieved Cash Recovery Goals 
		•	Specialized in Government Collections Medicare 
		•	Trained new Employees on System and following Cedars Policies 
MPV System 
Cedars Sinai Medical Center 				Torrance, CA
Biller Collector II (2004-Present)
		•	Medical Billing/Collections
		•	Responsible for collections of monies for E.R. Physician Billing
		•	Medical Terminology ICD-9, CPT
		•	Achieved Cash Recovery Goals 
		•	Specialized in Government Collections Medi-Cal
		•	Analyzed insurance claims to determine extent of carrier's liability
Physician Administrative Service, 			Torrance, CA
Payment Team Manager (2002)-2004)
•	Responsible for payment entry using 10-Key by touch
•	Balance and transfer bank transactions
•	Run financial reports
•	Compile and analyze information from variety of different sources
•	Manage staff of 3
Physician Administrative Service,			Torrance, CA
Account Assistant (2000-2002)
•	Medical Billing/Collections
•	Responsible for collection of monies for a group of 25 anesthesiologist
•	Medical Terminology ICD-9, CPT
•	Achieved cash recovery goals in 60-90 days
•	Handled calls from patients regarding their accounts
•	Computer literate/Experienced with Kredo, IDX billing systems
•	Microsoft WordPerfect, Excel
•	Attend many Medicare/Medi-Cal seminars
•	Follow-up on accounts
Harbor UCLA Medical Foundation Inc.		Carson, CA
Account Assistant (1997-2000)
•	Medical Billing/ Collections
•	Customer Service	
•	Prep Charges for input into systems
•	Submit appeals to insurance companies
•	Implement guidelines set forth by the individual insurance carriers
•	Analyzed insurance claims to determine extent of carrier's liability
Education
Bryman College, Redondo Beach, CA
Certificate, Medical Office Management
School Of Angels High, Gardena, CA
High School Diploma, General Studies
AAPC, Certified Professional Coder


----------

